# I'm in love with a tool box :( lets see your setups



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

you know sometimes when you see something and you just fall for it immediately

you just really really REALLY want it

well ive fallen in love with this and I WANT ONE

also feel free to post your tools and setups of your tool boxes :chuckle:


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

by the way more snap on than anything else please lol


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

erm wow . . . . . . i want! but send the bill to anyone else! haha


----------



## djdarer (Jun 11, 2007)

:bowdown1: how much?


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

i agree that looks absolutely stunning but its gotta cost like 20k or more.


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

don't have a clue how much it will cost

don't even know the part number

i think its one of those customised ones from snap on

maybe someone can show there regular snap on guy and get a price on it?


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

My set-up consists of a two tray toolbox which mainly consists of old ikea parts left over from previous self build items! There for im to ashamed to post my pic!:nervous:


----------



## FCUH (Feb 6, 2008)

I think i need to go and change my trousers and get some tissues to clean my monitor!


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Here you go not mine but nice


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

^^^ thats nice i think its available only to people who have bought GTR's from the dealers

and you can go into your dealership and order this only 635 of them available i remember reading something about them ill see if i can find the article made me chuckle when i read it


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Ignore the miss match on the draws it was done on purpose for a competition I did on another forum but these are the only pics I have:

Brought around 3 months ago.







































Robbie


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Superb roll cabs! Love the roll cab and chest Robbie. I was going to buy a Snap-On roll cab, but then decided to settle for a Halfords Industrial 6 drawer roll cab, and to use the money I would have spent on the roll cab on tools to go in the damn thing


----------



## 8110 (Jul 16, 2006)

The GTR one is smashing!


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Is that a nice series 2 testa I see there Robbie...?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

freakazoid3 said:


> Is that a nice series 2 testa I see there Robbie...?


Lovely car that came in for alot of work:

Check it out:

Magic Vs A Ferrari Testarossa... - Detailing World


Robbie


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Wow Robbie so of our clients cars sure could use your magic to!
We overhauled a black testa a few months back aswell that didn't look much better then yours first did 
Very nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

freakazoid3 said:


> Wow Robbie so of our clients cars sure could use your magic to!
> We overhauled a black testa a few months back aswell that didn't look much better then yours first did
> Very nice job :thumbsup:


Get them in and Ill be over :thumbsup:


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

What would be the cost say on a skyline which is swirled up to hell?


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

heres my master series box, have it around 6 months


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

found it

KRLP1022PC, Tool Utility Vehicle, Double Bank with Workstation Riser (Black)


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

bigkev said:


> found it
> 
> KRLP1022PC, Tool Utility Vehicle, Double Bank with Workstation Riser (Black)


That seems very cheap :nervous:


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

bigkev said:


> found it
> 
> KRLP1022PC, Tool Utility Vehicle, Double Bank with Workstation Riser (Black)


nice one :thumbsup:

how long did it take you to find this?


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

agent-x said:


> nice one :thumbsup:
> 
> how long did it take you to find this?


not that long actually, i kind of stumbled upon it when perving on the snap-on website.:bowdown1:


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

i know what you mean about the perving

there's a little thing ive seen on the website i want to buy ive not seen it for sale before, my dad used to have it a few years ago but lost it with his keys ive always wanted one, i am thinking of ordering it tomorrow

ive just ordered a snap on zippo lighter with an armour case cost me almost £60 :nervous:

coming to think about it ermm thats quite expensive for a lighter :chairshot

if i had the space at home in the garage i would have this in red


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

That tool truck is nearly £14 :runaway: I am not into tools but I snap on is the daddy of tool brands. 

My question is does it come stuffed with tools for 14K as I cannot see in the add that it does but they aint never gonna charge you 14K for a tool box with wheels - are they?

Kp


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

kp this ones almost 20k

KRLP1023PBO, Tool Utility Vehicle, Triple Bank with Workstation Riser (Red)

and no, no tools unfortunately


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Damn!!! 20K for a tool box and no tools - I am stunned, no make that shocked/

I knew they were not cheap but GTFOOH that is steep.

Kp

PS Agent-X is that your R34 if it is that is mint - post up a big pick. 

Cheers


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

agent-x said:


> kp this ones almost 20k
> 
> KRLP1023PBO, Tool Utility Vehicle, Triple Bank with Workstation Riser (Red)
> 
> and no, no tools unfortunately


I would want an engine in it for that money to get it around the unit. :chuckle:


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

lol at magic

kp yes they are steep really steep, but you pay for quality, these will out live you and your kids and probably their kids lol

heres a pic of the car, its not mine, i think its been photoshoped but not sure


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

agent-x said:


> lol at magic
> 
> kp yes they are steep really steep, but you pay for quality, these will out live you and your kids and probably their kids lol
> 
> heres a pic of the car, its not mine, i think its been photoshoped but not sure



The reason I asked is has been used on some advertising literature and I was shocked that it might have been someones on here.

Kp


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

i didnt know that, i thought it was a mock up

so is this actually someones car?


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Might be a mock up but it has 100% been used in some advertising - when I saw it as your avatar I thought "I wonder if it's his/yours" I love R34s in Bayside Blue they are pure sex. Once I have paid off my GTR I am gonna buy myself one (finances permitting)

Kp


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

here is my old box, it finally gave out under the weight of all my tools in it, the workshop i was in at the time had it and it's contents insured for 38k!!!!!
still 17 years of collecting tools will do that!
time to thin out a bit i think, not the greatest of pics it's was jammed in the shed when i left the workshop 


















it was a inferior mac box and gave out and buckled under it's own weight
i now have a nice snap-on box the same as the yellow one a few posts up, but i have classic red
i gotta say though i do miss being in a workshop with all the boy's, the banter is great

Alex


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

agent-x said:


> heres a pic of the car, its not mine, i think its been photoshoped but not sure


What esle should it be? "real"???

:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

agent-x said:


> lol at magic
> 
> kp yes they are steep really steep, but you pay for quality, these will out live you and your kids and probably their kids lol
> 
> heres a pic of the car, its not mine, i think its been photoshoped but not sure


That is insane :bowdown1:


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

mr mugen said:


> heres my master series box, have it around 6 months


is this a krl722 with a krl1201 top chest from the master series, if so i think this is a good choice.

snap-on is seriously expensive but from what i know, worth every penny. i hope to be working in a garage some day:nervous: and it will definately be my choice.

kev


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Have to admit im in love with my tool box too! Sad, sad sad........
Not as sexy as yours but still love it!









bob


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

im trying desperately to find a pic of my box the colours are sexual and so is the box . sad i know but the thing with the tools worth about 10k now so i cant not love it , i went through a stage of just buying everything lol


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

just to keep you guys perving

KRA2411PQL, Roll Cab, Classic 78, Double Bank, 11 Drawers, Skins Custom Rides Series, Reactor


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

bigchris350 said:


> just to keep you guys perving
> 
> KRA2411PQL, Roll Cab, Classic 78, Double Bank, 11 Drawers, Skins Custom Rides Series, Reactor


And just for you:

Magic Vs Mustang GT 390 fastback Bullitt... (must see) - Detailing World

Robbie


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> And just for you:
> 
> Magic Vs Mustang GT 390 fastback Bullitt... (must see) - Detailing World
> 
> Robbie


YOU SIR KNOW WHAT TO SHOW A MAN TO MAKE HIM WEAK:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

that really is pure porn , i really want one of those one day


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

bigchris350 said:


> YOU SIR KNOW WHAT TO SHOW A MAN TO MAKE HIM WEAK:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:
> 
> that really is pure porn , i really want one of those one day


I thought you may like it a bit :chuckle:

Robbie


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

the theam boxes are nice but the only thing i dont like about them is trying to get ad-on cabs for them, it's like trying to find a needle in a haystack, the normal base colors are easy to get them, it just means selling/ trading your box to get a bigger one when you need more room

Alex


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

AlexH said:


> the theam boxes are nice but the only thing i dont like about them is trying to get ad-on cabs for them, it's like trying to find a needle in a haystack, the normal base colors are easy to get them, it just means selling/ trading your box to get a bigger one when you need more room
> 
> Alex



Or find someone that is a dab hand with an air brush :chuckle:


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

bigkev said:


> is this a krl722 with a krl1201 top chest from the master series, if so i think this is a good choice.
> 
> snap-on is seriously expensive but from what i know, worth every penny. i hope to be working in a garage some day:nervous: and it will definately be my choice.
> 
> kev


im not sure what model it is but its the same model as this one i think,it was reduced by 4000 euro when i bought it


----------



## spainr33 (Dec 13, 2008)

I'd love one of those snap-on boxes they make my set up look like crap


----------

